# SyMon-Bootmanager

## Gentoo-kid

Ich bin auf die Seite gestossen, als ich einen Bootmanager gesucht habe.

(Wenn schon basteln, dann richtig)

http://www.symon.ru/

Leider gibt es in den Gentoo-Foren keine Erfahrungsberichte.

Was haltet ihr davon?

----------

